# 5 اجزاء من الكود المصرى لتصميم اعمال الصرف و التغذيه وحمامات السباحه



## حماده محمد سامى (6 مايو 2010)

مقدم لسيدتكم الكود المصرى لاعمال التغذيه و الصرف و التهويه و كذلك الكود الخاص بتصميم حمامات السباحه 

اسس تصميم وشروط التنفيذ لهندسة التركيبات الصحية للمبانى الجزء الاول التركيبات الصحية​http://www.4shared.com/file/bGvX9GFl/_____________.html​ 
الجذء الثانى اعمال التغذية بالمياة ومعالجة مياة الصر​http://www.4shared.com/file/WM8OtA9G/___________.html​

تصميم وتنفيذ خطوط المواسير لشبكات مياة الشرب والصرف الصحى​http://www.4shared.com/file/RnUy1wzP/________.html​ 
أسس تصميم وشروط تنفيذ التركيبات الصحية الجزء الرابع​
http://www.4shared.com/file/x8ze_r0B/___________.html​ 
حمامات السباحة الكود المصرى لأسس تصميم وشروط التنفيذ لهندسة التركيبات الصحية فى المبانى الجزء ا​
http://www.4shared.com/file/gQe2-VG7/_2__________________.html​


----------



## toktok66 (6 مايو 2010)

وممتاز و
رائــــــــــــــــــــــــع جداا

ولكن اذا سمحت ياريت كود اطفاء الحريق المصري بأجزاءه


----------



## amr fathy (17 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ...


----------



## aati badri (18 مايو 2010)

الف شكر
لكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
الملفات فارغة بعد التنزيل


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (19 مايو 2010)

اعتقد انها مشكله عندك لانى قمت امس بالتحميل و فتحت الملفات ولاتوجد اى مشكله بها ...... قم بفك الضغط اولا 
لو ظلت لديك هذذه المشكله اخبرنى ساقوم برفعه على رابط اخر


----------



## alaaazab (26 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد العسل (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## محمد يس (27 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ahmad_krifeh (27 مايو 2010)

ممكن كودات البناء الاردني


----------



## م/احمد الطويل (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اوي اوي يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندس :وحيدعلى (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خبير الاردن (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ابوسيف الدين (6 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فهدالادهم (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عادل 1980 (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور أخى

جارى التحميل


----------



## السيد احمد (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

حقيقي مجهود تستحق عليه كل تقدير 
بارك الله فيكم يازميلنا العزيز 
و أعتقد انه توجد مشكلة في برنامج الأدوب ريدر عند زميلنا العزيز المهندس عبد العاطي 
بارك الله لكما و ننتظر كود الحريق و كود التكييف و كود اللحام 
و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حسام العرباوي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور علي هذا المجهود الكبير والله يجازيك عليه خيرا


----------



## ahmed bary (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك ياأخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_sobhi (13 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## تامربهجت (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## عاشق السهر (24 أكتوبر 2010)

يعطيك الف عافيه لكن أسف الروابط لم تعمل عندي ياريت لوترسل لي على شكل ملف مرفق


----------



## ahmed_20 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف شكر


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## رائد قوجا (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## housam al-taleb (23 فبراير 2011)

مجهود كبير تُشكر عليه
أسأل الله تعالى ان يرزقك الاخلاص


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله وافر الخير والثواب على هذا العطاء الثمين والنفيس
abdelsalamn


----------



## نور الدين محمود ال (14 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندس سامي وأثابك ضعفاً اللهم آمين


----------



## ayman arafa (4 فبراير 2012)

شكرا فقد قمت بتحميل كود اسس تصميم حمامات السباحة


----------



## محمودشمس (4 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## باسم عمارة (5 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ahmad sobhy (22 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (28 مايو 2012)

بورك فيك اخي الفاضل
على الملفات المفيدة


----------



## ابن العميد (13 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abu-kamal (4 نوفمبر 2012)

كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abdelsalamn (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد.مختار (8 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك و الف شكر على المجهود الرائع *


----------



## اسلام سمير عبد الر (9 فبراير 2013)

تسلم


----------



## معاذ الاسمر (9 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا واتمنى إرسال الكود المصري كامل ان امكن للإنشاءت بالذات


----------



## ysedawy (9 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## mahdy 81 (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا اوي اوي يا باشمهندس


----------



## eng.saeed lab (6 أبريل 2013)

حقيقى شكرا


----------



## civilengo123 (15 أبريل 2013)

thanks


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (18 مايو 2013)

بصراحه موضوع مفد جدا جدا جدا


----------



## nofal (10 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alibashager (12 أغسطس 2013)

الملفات ماعرفت طريقة التنزيل ممكن ترسل لي في الايميل[email protected]


----------



## honey007 (15 سبتمبر 2013)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## م/عمرو علاء (15 يونيو 2014)

بوركت أخى الفاضل


----------



## aamer_dad (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سلامة السيد (3 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fatma ibrahim (24 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## آية 13 (15 يناير 2015)

شكرا بشمهندس حمادة ,, بس لو ممكن اعرف احدث نسخة للكود المصرى لشبكات ومحطات المياه والصرف سنة كام ؟ولو فيه نسخ منه Pdf ممكن لينك ليه وشكرا مقدما


----------



## medo4ever2 (8 فبراير 2015)

5 أجزاء من الكود المصري لتصميم أعمال الصرف والتغذية و حمامات السباحة


----------



## elshemy85 (21 فبراير 2015)

شاكرين ومقدرين لتعبك ومجهودك وجعله الله بميزان حسناتك


----------

